# Sunday @ Wings Over Houston



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I finally made a quick run through the pics I shot yesterday and grabbed a few to post. I tried to find shots that weren't already posted all over the web - that's the bad thing about air shows, everyone comes home with the same pics more or less. I sure do miss my D3


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*a few more...*


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*last batch*


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

Dude, those are sweet shots. I cant believe how close the Thunderbirds get to each other.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

How in the heck did you get a shot straight down the runway? That is awesome. Actually, they all are. Wish I could have been there.
Mike


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the runup area to me Mike. The tires are chocked.

Awesome photos fishphoto.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Great job Brett. I love the images of the old war-birds against the smoke filled sky. Makes for great contrast.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

well, i'm taking a guess here, but i'm betting these are some pretty unique images. the fireworks are brilliant, and i agree with grayfish, those smoke filled sky/plane images are stunning.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I really liked the fireworks. I've never seen them incorporated into an aerobatic performance like this.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

did you have prior warning about the fireworks? you must have really had to keep your eyes open.

i also very much like that third image... is it a B52?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nice work with those.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Koru said:


> did you have prior warning about the fireworks? you must have really had to keep your eyes open.
> 
> i also very much like that third image... is it a B52?


Not a B-52 Karen. Looks like it could be a C-17A Globemaster. A Cargo plane.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great job on all of these. The detail is crisp.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Not a B-52 Karen. Looks like it could be a C-17A Globemaster. A Cargo plane.


thank you 

rosesm


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job Brett, Some very nice compositons....and outstanding captures....


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Beautiful shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

grayfish said:


> Not a B-52 Karen. Looks like it could be a C-17A Globemaster. A Cargo plane.


That's correct, it's a C-17. The first shot is a B-52.

I saw them setting up the fireworks and figured out what they were. They shot them off in several groups. I missed the first one, but had my camera ready for the following rounds. I knew that they would fire once the plane was going into a loop at show center.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Hey,

I tried to throw some different shots in there, but you're absolutely right, when you're limited on the sun angle everyone is firing at the same time. Nice to see the jet truck. I wasn't on the fence due to the crowd so I couldn't even see it.

I'll mirror MT's question...tell us about the head-on T-bird shot. Please?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I shot that one when they were doing comm./engine checks. If you look at the guy in the cockpit, you'll see he is a member of the ground crew (no helmet/mask). I wasn't going to shoot this, but changed my mind when they decided to test the smoke.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Man, you did an excellent job. What a treat. Thanks for shairing your perspective.


----------

